# Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?



## fischer1414 (9. April 2010)

Hallo zusamen ich mache bald meine fischerprüfung, was ja auch unter 18 jahren geht. Da ich alerdings minderjährig bin behaupten bekante ich dürfte keine fische töten. Wie es gemacht wird habe ich schon oft bei anderen beim angeln gesehen und im Fischereilehrgang wird das ja auch nochma aufgeworfen. also die frage: ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?;+


----------



## fishing for life (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

wie alt bist du denn ??? aber normal sollte das kein großes prolem darstellen wenn ein erwachsener dabei ist


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Sobald du deine Prüfung abgelegt hast darfst du auch Fische töten!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Ich wüsste kein Gesetz, welches das töten von Fischen am Alter festmacht.

Man könnte als " Schranke " für eigenständiges Handeln das ablegen der Fischereiprüfung als Maßstab nehmen, weil man da - zumindest theoretisch - das fachgerechte Versorgen des Fanges lernt. 
Mit dem Jugendfischereischein und in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen hat dieser die Aufsicht über Dein Handeln. Dann kannst Du es unter Anleitung erlernen und durchführen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist unabhängig von dem Deutschen Bürokratiequatsch und lautet:

Du darfst es, sobald Du es sachgerecht kannst.


----------



## Alexej1982 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sobald du deine Prüfung abgelegt hast darfst du auch Fische töten!




genau dann kannst du Fische töten


----------



## Wellensen (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Moin,
mein Kentnissstand dazu:
Mit 14 Jahren und Nachweis der Fischerprüfung sind Personen berechtigt, Fische waidgerecht zu töten.
Jedenfalls in Niedersachsen.


----------



## eric_d. (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Wellensen schrieb:


> Mit 14 Jahren und Nachweis der Fischerprüfung sind Personen berechtigt, Fische waidgerecht zu töten.
> Jedenfalls in Niedersachsen.


Bei uns in NRW ist es auch so. 
Wenn man unter 14 Jahren ist und nur einen Jugendfischereischein ("roten Schein") hat darf man nur angeln gehen, wenn eine andere Person dabei ist die den Fischereischein hat. Wie das dann aber mit dem Fischtöten ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Wellensen schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Kentnissstand dazu:
> Mit 14 Jahren und Nachweis der Fischerprüfung sind Personen berechtigt, Fische waidgerecht zu töten.
> Jedenfalls in Niedersachsen.



Exakt so ist es auch in Bayern!


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

fische töten ist nicht am alter festgemacht.
es wird lediglich verlangt, daß derjenige die entsprechenden kenntnisse und fähigkeiten besitzt.
wo er die her hat ist nirgends vorgeschrieben und im privaten bereich ist auch kein nachweis erforderlich vom gesetz her.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Also - mit unter 14 Jahren bist Du ohnehin nicht strafmündig und trotzdem kann es sein, dass die Aufsichtspflicht Deiner Eltern sich nicht auf eine 24 Stunden Vollüberwachung erstreckt, wenn Du noch nicht 14 bist.--->es sind also Konstellationen denkbar, in denen ein sagen wir mal 12 jähriges Kind einen Fisch tötet, ohne das es selber belangt werden könnte UND auch ohne dass automatisch die Eltern im Rahmen ihrer Aufsichtspflicht belangt werden könnten---> was sollte dabei also passieren?---> richtig! --> NIX! 

Also wird schonmal einem unter 14 jährigen Kind strafrechtlich nichts passieren können, egal, was es macht.

Eine ausdrückliche gesetzliche Regelung gibt es soweit ich weiß aber nicht.

Allerdings wird rechtlich oft auf die sog. "Einsichtsfähigkeit" von Kindern und Jugendlichen abgestellt.

Diese variiert individuell, aber nach einem absolvierten Lehrgang, bzw. nach absolvierter Prüfung würde ich keinerlei rechtliche Probleme sehen, wenn ein 14 jähriger Fische entsprechend waidgerecht betäubt, tötet und schlachtet.

Ich habe es in jüngeren Jahren bereits von meinem Vater gelernt und praktiziert, auch bevor ich mit 13 oder so meine Prüfung hatte!

Ernie


----------



## fischer1414 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Danke an alle die bis jetzt etwas geschrieben haben.Weis den jemand ob es in hessen genauso ist (was ich sehr stark annehme)?


----------



## Alexej1982 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



fischer1414 schrieb:


> Danke an alle die bis jetzt etwas geschrieben haben.Weis den jemand ob es in hessen genauso ist (was ich sehr stark annehme)?




ja bin auch aus hessen ist genauso


----------



## ernie1973 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Eine andere interessante Frage:

*Was *sollte denn überhaupt passieren, wenn die Fische durch ein Kind *RICHTIG* betäubt, getötet und geschlachtet werden?

Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz?---> negativ, wenn alles richtig und mit "vernünftigem Grund" geschah!-->Essen ist z.B. ein solcher!

In dem Fall, wo es fachgerecht geschieht, sehe ich ohnehin keine Rechtsnorm, die das sanktioniert!

Sollte jemand da etwas finden, so wäre ich dankbar für einen entsprechenden Hinweis!



Ernie

PS:

Es gibt einen Jugendschein in Sachsen-Anhalt z.B. schon mit 8 - soviel zur Uneinheitlichkeit in unserem Land - also dürfte zumindest kein Bundesgesetz etwas dagegen haben, wenn dort schon mit 8 Jahren, nach erfolgter Jugendprüfung, auf Friedfisch gefischt werden darf, dann gebietet die Einheit der Rechtsordnung doch schon, dass zumindest bei Bundesgesetzen, wie z.B. dem Tierschutzgesetz, eine einheitliche Anwendung geboten ist - bei div. landesrechtlichen Vorschriften kann das anders sein, aber nur solange sie sich nicht mit Bundesgesetzen in Widerspruch setzen!

E.


----------



## allroundfischer11 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



> Zitat von Toni_1962
> 
> 
> _Moin,
> ...


Stimmt nicht! 
Nach § 4 des TierSchG  darf jeder ein Wierbeltier töten, der dei dazu notwendigen Kenntnise und Fähigkeiten hat.


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

bei uns in sachsen ist das so: 
wenn du den jugendfischereischein besitzt(bekommste ohne prüfung) darfst du noch keine fische töten, das muss ein anderer angler, der im besitz eines fischereischeines ist, für dich machen!


----------



## ernie1973 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> bei uns in sachsen ist das so:
> wenn du den jugendfischereischein besitzt(bekommste ohne prüfung) darfst du noch keine fische töten, das muss ein anderer angler, der im besitz eines fischereischeines ist, für dich machen!


 
Also ausdrücklich finde ich das auch für Sachsen nicht.

Dort steht zum Jugendfischereischein:

"(2) Jugendfischereischeininhaber dürfen die Fischerei nur in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers ausüben. Die Fischereibehörde kann für Personen, die als Berufsfischer ausgebildet werden, Ausnahmen zulassen."

...also muß ein volljähriger Fischereischeininhaber zwar *dabei sein*, aber das der Knirps in Begleitung nicht selber auch Fische töten darf, dass steht so *nicht* im Gesetz!

Gibt es da noch eine ausdrückliche Regelung ?

Ernie


----------



## allroundfischer11 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Hab mich mal Schlau gemacht.
Da das Tierschutzgesetz Bundesrecht ist darfst du Fische töten.


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> bei uns in sachsen ist das so:
> wenn du den jugendfischereischein besitzt(bekommste ohne prüfung) darfst du noch keine fische töten, das muss ein anderer angler, der im besitz eines fischereischeines ist, für dich machen!



das steht nirgends geschrieben.
beim angeln mit jugendfischereischein muß lediglich ein volljähriger, der im besitz eines fischereischeins ist dabei sein beim angeln.

antonio


----------



## Wellensen (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

#h
In Niedersachsen ist die Fischerprüfung grundvoraussetzung zum Fischfang mit der Handangel. Hier werden die nötigen Grundkentnisse und Fähigkeiten zum umgang am Gewässer und zum Versorgen und Töten von gefangenen Fischen vermittelt.
Daher sind diese Personen berechtigt Fische zu töten.
Beispiel: Vor 15 Jahren habe ich meine Prüfung abgelegt. Dabei war ein älterer Herr von ca.60 Jahren.  Pächter eines Gewässers. Hat die Prüfung ablegen müssen um legal in seinem Teich zu angeln und die Fische zu töten.#q


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Wellensen schrieb:


> #h
> In Niedersachsen ist die Fischerprüfung grundvoraussetzung zum Fischfang mit der Handangel. Hier werden die nötigen Grundkentnisse und Fähigkeiten zum umgang am Gewässer und zum Versorgen und Töten von gefangenen Fischen vermittelt.
> Daher sind diese Personen berechtigt Fische zu töten.
> Beispiel: Vor 15 Jahren habe ich meine Prüfung abgelegt. Dabei war ein älterer Herr von ca.60 Jahren.  Pächter eines Gewässers. Hat die Prüfung ablegen müssen um legal in seinem Teich zu angeln und die Fische zu töten.#q



das stimmt nicht. an freien gewässern in nds brauch ich nur nen perso und keinen prüfungsnachweis oder fischereischein.

antonio


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> das steht nirgends geschrieben.
> beim angeln mit jugendfischereischein muß lediglich ein volljähriger, der im besitz eines fischereischeins ist dabei sein beim angeln.
> 
> antonio




vollkommen richtig.
es muss ein volljähriger fischreischeininhaber dabei sein!
aber mir wurde mehrmals gesagt (dann später auch auf dem fischereischeinlehrgang), dass nur eine person, die im besitz eines fischereischeines ist, fische töten darf. der jugendfischreischein ist somit nicht vollwertig!

gruß
angelsuchti


----------



## Chrizzi (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Was es nicht alles gibt...

Ich hab mein Fischereischein (den richtigen) mit 11 gemacht. Da gab es noch nicht so ein Mist wie Jugendfischereischein. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass hier so ein Kontrollwahn herrscht, dass mittlerweile für jeden Fliegenschiss ein Schein gebraucht wird und niemand mehr durchblickt.

Ich würde sagen: Wenn du alleine angelst, hast du ein Schein (Jugend, oder was auch immer), dann darfst du auch ein Fisch versorgen. Wenn jemand mit Schein dabei ist, wird dir das waidgerechte Versogen des Fisches beigebracht - hat bei mir auch geklappt. Im Kurs hab ich das nicht gelernt... nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Locke4865 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

korrektur z8u Antonio und Angelsuchti
nach 1 jähriger Mitgliedschaft in einen Verein  darfst du auch alleine angeln gehen (mit JFS)
wird in den Zwickauer Vereinen z.T. durch sogenannte Junganglerausweise betätigt welche dieses Jahr erstmalig ausgegeben wurden
somit müßtest du auch deine gefangenen Fische selber töten#q können
meine Meinung dazu geht dabei mit Ernie1973 konform


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> korrektur
> nach 1 jähriger Mitgliedschaft in einen Verein  darfst du auch alleine angeln gehen (mit JFS)



ja stimmt!
vllt wurde mir das auch falsch eingetrichtert, man sieht ja wie viele verschiedene meinungen es hier darüber gibt.
aber ich dachte das auch irgendwo einmal in nem gesetz oder ähnlichem gelesen zu haben!|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> vollkommen richtig.
> es muss ein volljähriger fischreischeininhaber dabei sein!
> aber mir wurde mehrmals gesagt (dann später auch auf dem fischereischeinlehrgang), dass nur eine person, die im besitz eines fischereischeines ist, fische töten darf. der jugendfischreischein ist somit nicht vollwertig!
> 
> ...



dann hat man dir was falsches gesagt.
es kann auch sein,daß du da was verwechselst.
ich weiß nicht ob es die regelung auch in sachsen gibt aber hier in thüringen kann ich als fischereischeininhaber ein kind bis 8 jahre mit einer angel von mir mitangeln lassen.hier darf das kind aber nur auswerfen und drillen.alles andere muß ich als fischereischeininhaber machen.

antonio


----------



## Locke4865 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

dazu gibt es keine direkte Reglung aber ich möchte den Aufseher sehen der da was sagt


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

also das mit der aufsichtsperson weiß ich ganz genau.
ist wirklich so, ich kann mit 2 ruten fischen muss aber einen anderen angler fragen ob der auf mich "aufpasst", dieser darf auch weiterhin mit 2 ruten fischen!


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> also das mit der aufsichtsperson weiß ich ganz genau.
> ist wirklich so, ich kann mit 2 ruten fischen muss aber einen anderen angler fragen ob der auf mich "aufpasst", dieser darf auch weiterhin mit 2 ruten fischen!



das ist ja richtig, aber du darfst als jugendscheininhaber getrost deine fische selber töten, das muß kein anderer für dich machen.

antonio


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Du darfst den Fisch töten.
Du lernst das ja auch in der Fischerprüfung, und wenn du diese bestehst, dann hast du alle Grundlagen erlernt, die du zum Fischen benötigst. Du darfst dann also (sofern du 14 Jahre bist) alleine Fischen gehen, und somit auch Fische töten und was alles noch dazugehört.

Auch ohne Fischerprüfung darfst du Fische töten. Mit dem Jugendfischereischein muss ja ein Begleiter dabei sein, der einen Richtigen Fischereischein besitzt. Dieser hat dann die Verantwortung über dich und sollte es dich lehren, wie es gemacht wird.

Also ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand nen Fisch nicht abstechen darf...


----------



## Locke4865 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist ja richtig, aber du darfst als jugendscheininhaber getrost deine fische selber töten, das muß kein anderer für dich machen.
> 
> antonio



Ist richtig
 @Schleie
nur in Sachsen darfst du nach 1 Jahr Mitgliedschaft im Verein auch mit Jugendschein alleine los |kopfkrat


----------



## Sneep (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Hallo,

die Sache ist im Grunde ganz eindeutig geregelt.

Das (Bundes) Tierschutzgesetz §4 fordert für das Töten von Wirbeltieren, also auch von Fischen, einen Sachkundenachweis.

Genau wegen dieser gesetzlichen Forderung wurde seinerzeit die Fischereiprüfung eingeführt. 

Die bestandene Fischereiprüfung ist dieser Sachkundenachweis. 

Es gibt keine weiter Einschränkung bezüglich des Alters.

Das ist auch nicht erforderlich, da die Bestimmungen der einzelnen Bundesländer schon  bei der Zulassung zur Prüfung eine Altersbegrenzung eingebaut haben.

Beim Jugendfischereischein, habe ich diese Berechtigung zum Töten von Fischen noch nicht, da ich noch keine Prüfung abgelegt habe. Das ist der Grund warum ein Inhaber des Fischereischeines mit dabei sein muss. Er hat nämlich den Sachkundenachweis, dass er Fische töten darf.

Daher ist es nicht ausreichend dass der Begleiter ein Erwachsener ist. Vielmehr muss der Begleiter einen Sachkundenachweis, sprich eine bestandene Fischereiprüfung, sprich einen Fischereischein haben.

Da ich in NRW als der Besitzer eines stehenden Gewässers unter 0,5 ha keinen Fischereischein benötige, reicht das Prüfungszeugnis aus um an meinem Besitz einen Fisch zu töten.

Also zurück zur Frage.

*Man darf einen Fisch töten, sobald man die Fischereiprüfung bestanden hat. *

SneeP


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Sache ist im Grunde ganz eindeutig geregelt.
> 
> ...



falsch es wird lediglich verlangt, daß man die nötigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten besitzt.
der sachkundenachweis ist im privaten bereich nicht erforderlich.

- 4 -
Töten von Tieren
§ 4
(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen
Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung
eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder
auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger
Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei
nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer
die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
(1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben
oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu
erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer
Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt
oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Werden im
Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt
oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.

antonio


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

@Locke4865
Wie es in Sachsen ist, das weiß ich nicht. So, wie du es sagst, habe ich es allerdings noch nie gehört.

@All:
Da gebe ich Sneep vollkommen recht. Der Fischereischein ist dieser Sachkundnachweis. Und unter 14 jahren muss ja ein Begleiter dabei sein, der die Verantwortung für dich übernimmt, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Schleie! schrieb:


> @Locke4865
> Wie es in Sachsen ist, das weiß ich nicht. So, wie du es sagst, habe ich es allerdings noch nie gehört.



ja das stimmt schon was Locke4865 schreibt, bis vor einem halben jahr habe ich das praktisch am eigenen leib gespürt


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Schleie! schrieb:


> @Locke4865
> Wie es in Sachsen ist, das weiß ich nicht. So, wie du es sagst, habe ich es allerdings noch nie gehört.
> 
> @All:
> Da gebe ich Sneep vollkommen recht. Der Fischereischein ist dieser Sachkundnachweis. Und unter 14 jahren muss ja ein Begleiter dabei sein, der die Verantwortung für dich übernimmt, wie schon gesagt.



noch mal den sachkundenachweis braucht man nicht.

antonio


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

wenn man nen "sachkundenachweis" hat, darf man.

wenn man keinen hat, auch - man muß im fall des falles nur die "notwendigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten" nachweisen.

dabei spielt das alter keine rolle.

in deutschland ist grundsätzlich erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist (nicht andersrum) - und ich kenne keine norm, die das töten von welchen tieren auch immer vom alter abhängig macht.

wer ohne fischereischein mit 8 jahren einen fisch waidgerecht tötet wird definitiv -zumindest deswegen- wesentlich weniger ärger (bzw. gar keinen) bekommen, als nen fischereischeininhaber, der die tiere auf der wiese, in ner tüte oder gar am haken qualvoll verrecken läßt


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn man nen "sachkundenachweis" hat, darf man.
> 
> wenn man keinen hat, auch - man muß im fall des falles nur die "notwendigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten" nachweisen.
> 
> ...



Nur ganz kurz und für Bayern und zu dem genannten Alter von 8 Jahren mit seine Rechten zum Töten:
http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Pruefung/Wer_Fischerpruefung.htm

"
Doch was ist mit den Kindern und Jugendlichen? Hier  gibt es die *Grenzen 10* und *14 Jahre*:

*Unter 10 Jahren*

     Kinder, die das 10. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet     haben, dürfen in sehr begrenztem Umfang als Helfer     eines volljährigen Anglers (Fischereischeininhabers)     beteiligt werden.

*Das Kind unter 10 Jahren* darf die Angel auswerfen,     unter Aufsicht den Drill durchführen, *aber keinesfalls     einen Fisch töte**n*. Der erwachsene Angler, bei     dem das Kind mitangelt, sollte ein Elternteil oder     eine Person sein, die im vollen Umfang Autorität     über das Kind besitzt. Sie muss jederzeit sofort eingreifen     können und sich keinesfalls von der Angel   entfernen.      "


Zu den anderen Altersgrenzen bzw. Sachkenntnis und/oder deren Nachweis äußere ich mich hier nicht weiter, ist ja alles inzwischen eindeutig gerichtlich geklärt.
Dies hier aber auszubreiten bringt nichts, da ja doch die bzw. DER ewig Besserwisser es anders in seinem unbelehrbaren Absolutheitsanspruch behaupten wird und damit auch diese Diskussion den ewig vorprogrammierten im Sinne von Erkennisgewinn uneffektiven Weg geht.


----------



## Ascanius (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Ich mein eigentlich braucht man das Thema ja nur mal logisch angehen (mal abgesehen das nicht alles immer in der gesetzgebung logisch ist  ) aber wenn du die Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hast darfst du ja auch eigentständig fischen gehen. Also wenn du dabei dann einen maßigen fisch fängst bist du rein gesetzlich her ja dazu verpflichtet ihn dann auch abzuschlagen (es sei denn er erfüllt nicht das mindestmaß oder hat schonzeit). Daher musst du ja rechtlich schon dazu berechtigt sein den Fisch abzuschlagen da du sonst gar nicht eigenständig angeln gehen dürftest.

Greetz asc


----------



## bild (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Bei mir war das genau so als ich mit 12 den Jugendfischereischein bekommen habe musste ich immer mit erwachsenen Anglern angeln. So war ich nicht berechtigt den Fisch zu töten. Als ich mit 13 die Prüfung bestanden habe und mir danach der "blaue" Fischereischein ausgehändigt wurde durfte ich alleine angeln und durfte seit dem auch die maßigen , sich nicht in der Schonzeit befindenen Fische selber töten.
Geht ja auch nicht anders man ist berechtigt alleine zu angeln und darf keinen Fisch töten passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


MfG

Niki


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Sache ist im Grunde ganz eindeutig geregelt.
> 
> ...



Die richtige Antwort wäre demnach. Man darf einen Fisch töten, sobald man die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse besitzt ( und körperlich dazu in der Lage ist ).


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die richtige Antwort wäre demnach. Man darf einen Fisch töten, sobald man die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse besitzt ( und körperlich dazu in der Lage ist ).



so und nicht anders ist es.#6#6#6#6

sonst dürfte niemand für den privaten(nichtgewerblichen) bereich ein kaninchen , eine taube, ein schwein und und und schlachten ohne einen sachkundenachweis.

antonio


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

nö... frag toni 

aber davon mal ab - was passiert, wenn in bayern ein 8jähriger nen fisch tötet (was er ja angeblich nicht darf)?

und was, wenn ein 6jähriger (meinetwegen auch in bayern) seinen goldfisch verdursten läßt?^^

ich bin ganz klar für arbeitslager! (hilfsweise 2 stunden stubenarrest)


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> nö... frag toni
> 
> aber davon mal ab - was passiert, wenn in bayern ein 8jähriger nen fisch tötet (was er ja angeblich nicht darf)?
> 
> ...



er darf es nicht beim angeln, da es hier lt. fischereigesetz verboten ist,ähnlich wie in thüringen.
hier(beim angeln) ist der erwachsene mit fischereischein dafür verantwortlich, der mit dem/der 8jährigen als aufsichtsperson angelt.
würde er es trotzdem machen ist es kein verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz(wenn er die fähigkeiten dazu hat),es könnte dann nur der erwachsene wegen verstoß gegen das entsprechende fischereigesetz belangt werden.


antonio


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schweine privat schlachten ist glaube ich auch nicht mehr möglich..... EU blabla...



doch ist es für mich für den eigenbedarf, darf ich auch ein schwein um die ecke bringen, wenn ich die kenntnisse und fähigkeiten besitze.

antonio


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> er darf es nicht beim angeln, da es hier lt. fischereigesetz verboten ist,ähnlich wie in thüringen.
> hier(beim angeln) ist der erwachsene mit fischereischein dafür verantwortlich, der mit dem/der 8jährigen als aufsichtsperson angelt.
> würde er es trotzdem machen ist es kein verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz(wenn er die fähigkeiten dazu hat),es könnte dann nur der erwachsene wegen verstoß gegen das entsprechende fischereigesetz belangt werden.
> 
> ...



hab grad beide FischG durgesucht, aber nix gefunden. aber du kannst deine aussage sicherlich belegen(?)

besonders würde mich natürlich auch interessieren, wo geregelt ist, dass der erwachsene ... belangt werden kann.


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> hab grad beide FischG durgesucht, aber nix gefunden. aber du kannst deine aussage sicherlich belegen(?)



siehe mal einige posts weiter oben, da hat einer, ich glaub toni war es, was von bayern reingestellt.
kann auch die fischereiverordnung sein, die ist ebenso bindend wie das gesetz.
der erwachsene wird belangt weil er in dem fall die aufsichtspflicht inne hat.

antonio


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

ja. könnte sein.

ich hab mir den link aber angesehen, offensichtlich im gegensatz zu manch anderen... und irgendwelche publikationen einer *Fischerschule* haben alles andere als gesetzeskraft.

wirst du aber sicher wissen - deswegen meine frage nach verbindlichen normen.

ps: wenn der erwachsene wegen aufsichtspflichtverletzung sanktioniert werden würde, müßte auch das explizit geregelt sein! im übrigen ergibt sich aus den regelungen zum jugendfischereischein etc. noch lange keine (möglicherweise strafbewährte) aufsichtspflicht. und selbst wenn es so wäre - was bitte spielt das straf- oder ordungswidrigkeitsrechtlich für eine rolle??? mittelbare täterschaft durch unterlassen in bei welchem konkreten tatbestand? uiuiui...


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Machst Du Deine Trchinen- und Fleischbeschau auch selbst???



es geht hier nicht darum, das schwein auf dem wochenmarkt zu verkaufen... würden die verterniär- und hygienerechtlichen vorschriften auch im privatbereich gelten, bräuchten wir uns ums fische töten und deren weiterverarbeitung auf grund unerfüllbarer vorgaben überhaupt keine gedanken machen


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Die Trichinenbeschau war schon vor 35 Jahren Pflicht, auch bei Privatschlachtungen.


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

hab ich auch nur fix gegoogelt und stelle das wider meiner natur völlig ungeprüft in den raum - wobei ich aber davon ausgehe, dass die verordnung so noch gilt (entspricht auf den ersten blick auch dem österreichischem fleischuntersuchungsgesetz) und auch alle, die in diesem zusammenhang gepostet haben, über ein vollständiges schlachtbesteck etc. verfügen :q:q:q (auch wenns mit dem thema aber auch gar nix zu tun hat...)
*
Hausschlachtung (Schweine) für Eigenbedarf*
  Schlachtungen von Schweinen, Schafen, Ziegen, Geflügel,
 Kaninchen,  Farmwild und Wild aus freier Wildbahn für den Eigenbedarf des  Tierhalters gemäß Art. 1 Abs. 3 lit. b der Verordnung (EG) Nr.  853/2004 sind nur dann von der Untersuchungspflicht gemäß Abs. 1
  ausgenommen, wenn
   1. die Schlachtung
      a) nicht in  gewerblichen oder industriellen Betrieben und
      b) nicht  gemeinsam mit anderen Tieren, die der Schlachttier-
         und  Fleischuntersuchung unterliegen,
      erfolgt und
   2. das  Fleisch dieser Tiere nicht mit Fleisch, das in Verkehr
      gebracht  wird, bearbeitet oder gelagert wird und
   3. a) beim Tier kein  Seuchenverdacht gegeben ist und
      b) das Tier keine  Krankheitserscheinungen zeigt, die einen
         Einfluss auf die  Verwendbarkeit als Lebensmittel haben, und
      c) kein Verdacht auf  höhere als erlaubte Rückstände gegeben
         ist.
   (4)  Unbeschadet des Abs. 3 sind Geflügel und Kaninchen von der
  Untersuchungpflicht ausgenommen, wenn sie für die direkte Abgabe
  gemäß Art. 1 Abs. 3 lit. d der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 853/2004
  geschlachtet werden.
   (5) Unbeschadet des Abs. 3 ist Wild aus  freier Wildbahn oder
 Wildfleisch von der Untersuchungpflicht  ausgenommen, wenn es für die
 direkte Abgabe gemäß Art. 1 Abs. 3 lit.  e der Verordnung (EG)
 Nr. 853/2004 verwendet wird. Diese Tierkörper  sind von Jägern gemäß
 § 27 Abs. 3 zu untersuchen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Sobald du deine Prüfung abgelegt hast darfst du auch Fische töten!
und es an dem jeweiligen gewässer erlaubt ist !

TL


----------



## bild (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Solange das keiner sieht oder bemerkt  passiert doch eh nichts also schlagt euch mal nicht die Köpfe ein. Gibt viel schlimmere sachen die nicht bemerkt werden.




MfG


Niki


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Machst Du Deine Trchinen- und Fleischbeschau auch selbst???



was hat das mit dem totmachen zu tun?
das ist ne andere sache wenns dazu vorschriften gibt müssen die natürlich eingehalten werden und man muß sich zur not nen fleischbeschauer holen.

antonio


----------



## chivas (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> hab grad beide FischG durgesucht, aber nix gefunden. aber du kannst deine aussage sicherlich belegen(?)
> 
> besonders würde mich natürlich auch interessieren, wo geregelt ist, dass der erwachsene ... belangt werden kann.



danke - und jetzt noch was zum thema bitte |uhoh:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Ich denke das is ne Gesetzeslücke da: Es heist mann muss den lehrgang dazu gemacht haben ( wie mein Vorposter angedeutet hat,bei uns der praktische Teil im Lehrgang) aber wie soll jemaand mit nem Jugendfischereischein die Fische versorgen??? Weil laut Gesetz muss man ja jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen (was eigentlich völliger quatsch is  )


----------



## Sneep (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zitat von *Sneep*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Hallo,

@Antonio
@Ralle24

 Die Verwendung des Begriffs *„Sachkundenachweis „* ist tatsächlich auf den gewerblichen Bereich beschränkt und in diesem Zusammenhang falsch gewählt.

 Trotzdem muss ein Angler die entsprechende *Sachkunde nachweisen*. 

Dazu ist es uninteressant was ich sonst zu Hause so mit meinen Kaninchen anstelle. Schauen wir uns das Gesetz doch einmal genau an. Man neigt dazu, sich nur die Teile einer Bestimmung anzuschauen, die die eigene Meinung stützen.

 *Für das Töten von Fischen im Rahmen der Fischereiausübung, gibt es eine Rechtsverordnung zum Tierschutzgesetz.*

 Bitte nur ein paar Zeilen weiter lesen.

 In § 4b wird klar gesagt, dass es für das Schlachten von Fischen eine Rechtsverordnung zum Tierschutzgesetz gibt.

 BUNDESTIERSCHUTZGESETZ
 § 4b
 Das Bundesministerium wird ermächtigt, durch Rechtsverordnung mit Zustimmung des Bundesrates
 1. a) das Schlachten von Fischen und anderen kaltblütigen Tieren zu regeln,
 u.s.w.


  Hier ein Auszug aus der besagten Rechtsverordnung zum Thema 

 Allgemeine Verwaltungsvorschrift
 zur Durchführung des Tierschutzgesetzes
 Vom 9. Februar 2000
 (BAnz. Nr. 36a vom 22. Februar 2000)

 3.2.3 Die *erforderliche Sachkunde* für das Betäuben oder Töten entsprechender Tiere ist des Weiteren *nachgewiesen*, wenn die betreffende Person im Besitz eines gültigen Jagd- oder Fischereischeins ist oder die Jäger- oder Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.

Da wird jetzt hoffentlich niemand behaupten, das Jagd und Fischerei gewerblich sind.

 Es reicht eben nicht aus, wenn ich das schon mal gesehen habe.

Deshalb bin ich weiterhin der Meinung:

_*Man darf einen Fisch töten, sobald man die   Fischereiprüfung bestanden hat. *
_

SnEEp


----------



## ernie1973 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Ich denke das is ne Gesetzeslücke da: Es heist mann muss den lehrgang dazu gemacht haben ( wie mein Vorposter angedeutet hat,bei uns der praktische Teil im Lehrgang) aber wie soll jemaand mit nem Jugendfischereischein die Fische versorgen??? *Weil laut Gesetz muss man ja jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen* (was eigentlich völliger quatsch is  )


 
Sorry - ist leicht off-topic, aber da muß ich mal eben etwas klarstellen:

Man muß *NICHT(!!!)* jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen, den man fängt.

Die Entnahme & Tötung setzt *IMMER* einen vernünftigen Grund voraus --> wenn Du also einen Fisch gefangen hast, den Du nach dem Fang nicht verwerten möchtest oder kannst, dann setzt Du ihn zurück und basta! (Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Fisch nicht schwer verletzt ist!).

Das sogenannte C&R - angeln verursacht nur deshalb Probleme, weil die Leute *vor* dem Angeln schon groß und breit erklären (=jur. den Vorsatz haben) *JEDEN* gefangenen Fisch von vornerein wieder zurücksetzen zu wollen.

Wenn Du aber *nach dem Fang* erst zu dem Entschluß gelangst, dass Du diesen bestimmten gerade gefangenen Fisch nun urplötzlich *doch nicht* verwerten kannst oder willst, dann setzt Du ihn zurück und Dir kann keiner etwas, wenn Du nicht vorher schon dumm & leichtsinnig (womöglich auch noch stolz in einem öffentlichen Forum!?) kundgetan hast, dass Du jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen willst!

*NIEMAND* kann Dich zwingen, einen maßigen Fisch, der gerade keine Schonzeit hatte, auch wirklich zu entnehmen, wenn Du bei dem konkreten Fisch nach dem Fang *keine Verwertungsabsicht mehr hast*-warum auch immer! (kleiner Tipp:die Du vor und beim Angeln natürlich haben solltest *zwinker* -->sonst wird es eng, wenn Du da etwas anderes sagst!).

Probleme gibt es nur, wenn Du (nachweisbar!...und wie soll das gehen, wenn man halbwegs clever ist, mit dem, was man so sagt...?!?) *VOR* dem Angeln groß und breit erklärt hast, *alles* zu releasen, was man fängt!

Also - bitte Schluß mit dem Unsinn, dass es generell ein gesetzliches Entnahme- oder gar Tötungsgesetz gibt!

Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglauben unter Anglern!

Juristisch völliger Quatsch!

Es kommt halt´ drauf´ an, dass man direkt *nach dem Fang* seine Absicht geändert hat, wobei der Grund keine Rolle spielt!

Bei Fragen bitte PN, damit wir das hier nicht zuspammen!

Ernie

PS:

Ausnahmen davon bilden Entnahmegebote (z.B. Wels oder Hecht) aus Gründen der HEGE! (das hat aber mit dem Tierschutzgesetz nix zu tun und wird bei Verstößen allenfalls vereinsrechtliche Konsequenzen haben können!).


----------



## ernie1973 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

3.2.3 Die *erforderliche Sachkunde* für das Betäuben oder Töten entsprechender Tiere ist des Weiteren *nachgewiesen*, wenn die betreffende Person im Besitz eines gültigen Jagd- oder Fischereischeins ist oder die Jäger- oder Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.

Da wird jetzt hoffentlich niemand behaupten, das Jagd und Fischerei gewerblich sind.

Es reicht eben nicht aus, wenn ich das schon mal gesehen habe.

Deshalb bin ich weiterhin der Meinung:

_*Man darf einen Fisch töten, sobald man die Fischereiprüfung bestanden hat. *_


SnEEp

[/QUOTE]

Mit Deinem Satz
_*"Man darf einen Fisch töten, sobald man die Fischereiprüfung bestanden hat. "*_

hast Du zu 100 % Recht!

*Aber:* (jetzt wird´s logisch!)

Man darf eben nicht *nur *dann einen Fisch töten, wenn man die Prüfung hat, sondern dann eben zweifelsfrei und ohne dass nachgeforscht werden muß!

Mehr steht da *nicht*, wenn man mal logisch und aufmerksam liest!

Hm, dass bedeutet lediglich, dass bei Scheininhabern und Geprüften Menschen (aus Behördensicht) zwingend und immer davon auszugehen ist, dass sie die Sachkunde besitzen.

Die Formulierung "ist nachgewiesen" erspart der Behörde lediglich, einen anderweitigen Nachweis zu ermitteln, wenn sie einen Scheininhaber oder einen Geprüften vor sich hat - *sonst NIX*!

Es bedeutet hingegen *NICHT* automatisch, dass *NUR* solche Scheininhaber die Sachkunde haben.(sonst hätte der Gesetzgeber z.B. das Wort "nur" oder "ausschließlich" auch ausdrücklich verwendet).

D.H. - der Nachweis der Sachkunde kann durchaus auch anders erfolgen - z.B. durch Zeugen, die angeben, dass eine ausreichende Einweisung erfolgt ist.

Etwas anderes läßt sich dem Satz logisch und auch teleologisch nicht entnehmen - zudem deutet auch die Formulierung "des Weiteren" darauf hin, dass diese Aufzählung *nicht* enumerativ-abschließend ist.

PS:

Wenn Gesetze lesen so einfach wäre, dann hätte ich nicht meine besten Jahre in der Uni damit vertrödelt, es zu lernen, sondern wäre beim Angeln gewesen!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Antonio
> @Ralle24
> ...



er muß sie nicht nachweisen er muß sie haben.
mehr sagt das tierschutzgesetz nicht.
das einzige was zählt ist, daß man es richtig macht.
macht man es nicht richtig(auch mit schein) kann man eben belangt werden.

zu "man darf einen fisch töten sobald man die fischerprüfung bestanden hat":

dies ist so absolut auch nicht richtig.
ich darf dies auch ohne.
und ich kenne lehrgänge, da wird dies nur theoretisch behandelt, ob dann alle, die daran teilgenommen haben auch die fähigkeiten haben, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.dann gibt/gab es ja auch noch prüfungen ohne lehrgang, was ist denn damit.
letztendlich zählt, ob ich den fisch auch praktisch richtig töten kann.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich Ernie zu den beiden letzten Beiträgen vollkommen recht gebe, bleibt noch der gesunde Menschenverstand zu befragen. 

Das schnelle und sachgerechte töten eines Tieres setzt neben dem theoretischen Wissen auch die physische und psychische Fähigkeit, sowie die notwendige Konsequenz dazu voraus. Wäre denn ein Sachkundenachweis in Form der Prüfung dafür notwendig, so würde dieser lediglich die Legimitation dazu sein, es in der Realität zu erlernen. 
Die ersten Fische eines jeden angehenden ( Jung )anglers sind Übungsobjekte, ganz gleich ob mit oder ohne Prüfung. Wie schnell und Fachgerecht die getötet werden, hängt dann ganz alleine von den subjektiven Fähigkeiten eines jeden einzelnen ab und davon ob jemand und wenn,  wer ihn in der Realität anleitet. 
Da aber bei der Prüfung weder die psychischen, noch die physischen Voraussetzungen abgeprüft werden, ist das Ganze ( hier zum Glück )  blanker bürokratischer Nonsens.


----------



## chivas (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

purer bürokratischer nonsens ist es nicht - wenn ich noch nicht mal in der theorie weiß, wie ein fisch "richtig" zu töten ist, wird das in der praxis nicht direkt einfacher... und in diesem fall kann man einen verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz bei den "übungsobjekten" schon fast zwingend vermuten |kopfkrat

die inhalte der letzten posts wurden doch schon häufiger genannt (und ständige wiederhulungen steigern den wahrheitsgehalt einer aussage nicht zwangsläufig - im übrigen muß man ernie nicht recht geben, da er keine meinung postuliert hat, sondern klare fakten)... die ursprüngliche frage war ja (auch), ob das erlaubte töten altersabhängig ist.

zu den diversen behauptungen diesbezüglich fehlen nach wie vor die mehrfach gewünschten belege. und wenn man nix belegen kann, sollte man nix behaupten - das wurde mir schon eingetrichtert, als ich noch in die hosen gemacht hab. wenn DAZU hier nix mehr kommt, ist alles weitere eh nur noch gesäusel 




antonio schrieb:


> zu "man darf einen fisch töten sobald man die  fischerprüfung bestanden  hat":
> 
> dies ist so absolut auch nicht richtig



türlich ist das richtig... 2+2=4 wäre nach deiner logik dann auch eine falschaussage, weil auch 1+3=4?

manchmal habe ich den eindruck, dass manch einer seine tastatur irgendwie "abschreiben" muß, weil sonst was fürchterliches passiert :S


----------



## Destrudo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Huhu!

Die Sachkunde, eine Wirbeltier waidgerecht zu töten, läßt sich sicherlich nicht damit nachweisen, das man behauptet, man habe sich das detailliert zeigen lassen. Das der Bundesfischereischein sicherlich nicht der einzige Nachweis sein dürfte, um Wirbeltiere töten zu dürfen, sollte doch klar sein. 

Wer das Töten zwar fachgerecht beherrscht, aber keine entsprechende Berechtigung nachweisen kann, wird vor Gericht sicherlich in Argumentationsnot kommen. 

Ich kann btw sneeps Argumentation gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Fischhaker (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



eric_d. schrieb:


> Bei uns in NRW ist es auch so.
> Wenn man unter 14 Jahren ist und nur einen Jugendfischereischein ("roten Schein") hat darf man nur angeln gehen, wenn eine andere Person dabei ist die den Fischereischein hat. Wie das dann aber mit dem Fischtöten ist weiß ich leider nicht.


 In Thüringen ist es auch so!|wavey:


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> purer bürokratischer nonsens ist es nicht - wenn ich noch nicht mal in der theorie weiß, wie ein fisch "richtig" zu töten ist, wird das in der praxis nicht direkt einfacher... und in diesem fall kann man einen verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz bei den "übungsobjekten" schon fast zwingend vermuten |kopfkrat
> 
> die inhalte der letzten posts wurden doch schon häufiger genannt (und ständige wiederhulungen steigern den wahrheitsgehalt einer aussage nicht zwangsläufig - im übrigen muß man ernie nicht recht geben, da er keine meinung postuliert hat, sondern klare fakten)... die ursprüngliche frage war ja (auch), ob das erlaubte töten altersabhängig ist.
> 
> ...



die betonung liegt auf absolut oder anders ausgedrückt auf nur.
was soll denn noch belegt werden hier stehts eindeutig:

§ 4
(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen
Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung
eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder
auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger
Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei
nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer
die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
(1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben
oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu
erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer
Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt
oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Werden im
Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt
oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.
(2) Für das Schlachten eines warmblütigen Tieres gilt § 4a.


ich habe nicht gesagt,daß deine aussage falsch ist sie ist nur unvollständig,denn ich darf auch ohne schein wirbeltiere töten.
jetzt kann es sogar vorkommen, daß ein scheininhaber keinen fisch töten darf.
wenn im lehrgang nur die kenntnisse also theorie vermittelt wurde und er es praktisch nicht auf die reihe bekommt egal aus welchen gründen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Destrudo schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Die Sachkunde, eine Wirbeltier waidgerecht zu töten, läßt sich sicherlich nicht damit nachweisen, das man behauptet, man habe sich das detailliert zeigen lassen. Das der Bundesfischereischein sicherlich nicht der einzige Nachweis sein dürfte, um Wirbeltiere töten zu dürfen, sollte doch klar sein.
> 
> ...



wieso soll ich in argumentationsnot kommen.
zeig mir einen paragraphen wo im nichtgewerblichen bereich ein nachweis verlangt wird im tierschutzgesetz.
und wenn ich es beherrsche auch praktisch, wie soll ich dann vor gericht kommen wegen so was .

antonio


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> In Thüringen ist es auch so!|wavey:



du darfst in thüringen mit nem jugendfischereischein alles machen was ein angler mit "normalem" schein auch darf.auch fische töten wenn du die entsprechenden fähikeiten und kenntnisse hast.
nur eine einschränkung, du mußt nen volljährigen fischereischeininhaber dabei haben.ob der selbst mitangelt oder nicht soielt keine geige er muß nur dabei sein.

antonio


----------



## chivas (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> die betonung liegt auf absolut oder anders ausgedrückt auf nur.
> was soll denn noch belegt werden hier stehts eindeutig:
> 
> § 4
> ...



du wolltest mir noch die einschlägigen landesfischeigesetze zitieren, wo angeblich eine altersregelung zu finden sei.

mit bloßen aussagen "in bayern darf man erst ab 14" etc. gebe weder ich mich, noch der staatsanwalt und noch viel weniger der verteidigeranwalt zufrieden!!!


@destrudo: wenn du einen "tiertötungsberechtigungsschein" vorzuweisen hast, lad den doch mal hoch oder stell ne formularnummer zur verfügung - entweder gehören wir alle komplett ins gefängnis oder... du hast höflich ausgedrückt einfach unrecht |kopfkrat

@antonio: wie gesagt, nach deiner "logik"' wäre die aussage "2+2=4" also unvollständig...

im übrigen darf nen scheininhaber sehr wohl ohne weiteres töten - wenn du die posts und gesetzesauszüge, die andere schreiben, lesen würdest -erst recht, wenn du diese zitierst-, hättest du das sicher auch bemerkt.

dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, dass jemand mit schein nicht tierschutzgerecht tötet, ist doch gar nicht strittig und sehr wohl würde der im falle des falles auch deswegen bestraft werden, aber NICHT, weil er nicht töten durfte! sondern deswegen, weil er es gleichwohl nicht richtig gemacht hat.

sonst dürfte ich auch kein auto fahren - ich hab zwar "den schein", aber hab auch schonmal falsch geparkt xD

bevor du jetzt wieder irgendwelche theorien aufstellst, belege doch bitte erstmal deine vorherigen behauptungen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> purer bürokratischer nonsens ist es nicht - wenn ich noch nicht mal in der theorie weiß, wie ein fisch "richtig" zu töten ist, wird das in der praxis nicht direkt einfacher... und in diesem fall kann man einen verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz bei den "übungsobjekten" schon fast zwingend vermuten |kopfkrat



Absoluter Nonsens sogar, wie die komplette Prüfung. Alles was wesentlich ist, passt in ein kleines Heftchen welches man mit dem Fischereischein ( den man wie früher ohne irgendwelche obskuren Prüfungen beim Amt kaufen könnte ) ausgehändigt bekommt.
Darin könnte auch das notwendige Wissen um das töten erklärt sein. In wenigen Worten:  " Hau ihn auf den Kopf und stech ihn ab " . Fertig, alle notwendigen theoretischen Kenntnisse zum Thema töten vermittelt. 

Auch wenn wir vorher etwas auf die Schiene der Warmblüter abgedriftet sind, hier handelt es sich nur um Fische. Warum um deren töten so ein Brimbamborium gemacht wird, entzieht sich meiner Verständnis. Schnell tot = Gut. Fertig.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> du wolltest mir noch die einschlägigen landesfischeigesetze zitieren, wo angeblich eine altersregelung zu finden sei.
> 
> mit bloßen aussagen "in bayern darf man erst ab 14" etc. gebe weder ich mich, noch der staatsanwalt und noch viel weniger der verteidigeranwalt zufrieden!!!
> 
> ...



er wird bestraft, weil er es nicht richtig macht, also nicht die fähigkeiten und kenntnisse hat und da er es nicht kann darf er es auch nicht.
und vergleicht nicht immer äpfel mit birnen.
die entsprechenden verordnungen bezüglich kinder bekommst du auch noch.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



chivas schrieb:


> ja. könnte sein.
> 
> ich hab mir den link aber angesehen, offensichtlich im gegensatz zu manch anderen... und irgendwelche publikationen einer *Fischerschule* haben alles andere als gesetzeskraft.
> 
> ...



dann mal doch noch schnell zu meinem link und dem Alter von 10 Jahren, diesmal eben keine Fischerschule, auch wenn eben genau dort alles sehr verständlich dargestellt ist und deswegen von mir zitiert und verlinkt:

Hier die Mitteilung der Bayerisches Staatsministerium für
Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten
auf Anfrage wegen eines damals aktuell entschiedenen gerichtl. Verfahrens genau diesbezüglich (Kinder <=> Töten von Fischen), die den Kreisbehörden und dann von denen an die Vereine zugestellt wurde.

http://www.kfv-pfarrkirchen.de/Jungfischer/kinderunter10jahre_angeln.pdf

Ansonsten bleibe ich bei der letzteren Aussage meines Posting, auf dessen link du dich beziehst und werde wie bereits dort begründet nichts rechtliches mehr in diesen Raum setzen. Gesagt sei nur, dass hier im Thread soviel Unsinn steht, dass es schon wieder zum Lachen ist ... aber lieber lachen, als gegen den ewigen Besserwisser und Zweifler anzuposten


----------



## Sneep (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> du darfst in thüringen mit nem jugendfischereischein alles machen was ein angler mit "normalem" schein auch darf.auch fische töten wenn du die entsprechenden fähikeiten und kenntnisse hast.
> nur eine einschränkung, du mußt nen volljährigen fischereischeininhaber dabei haben.ob der selbst mitangelt oder nicht soielt keine geige er muß nur dabei sein.
> 
> antonio



Diese Aussage enthält nach meiner Auffassung 2 Fehler.

1.) mit  dem Jugendfischerischein darf ich eben nicht alles machen, was der Inhaber eines Fischereischeines darf.
Wenn ich das alles selber darf, welchen Sinn macht dann der Begleiter?

2.) immer gerne wiederholt, trotzdem nicht richtig, zumindest nicht in NRW.
Es steht nirgendwo, dass die Begleitperson volljährig sein muss. 
Die Begleitperson muss den Fischereischein besitzen, das kann sie aber auch schon mit 14.

Hier wird Aufsichtspflicht mit Fischereirecht verwechselt.

Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich als Jungangler einen so definierten Begleiter benötige, leitet sich aus dem Umstand ab, dass der Inhaber eines Fischereischeines seine Sachkunde nachgewiesen hat (Prüfung) der Inhaber eines Jugendfischereischeines in aller Regel jedoch nicht.

Der Jungangler kann den Nachweis der Befähigung möglicherweise auch anders führen, das will ich nicht bestreiten. 

Aber die Rechtsverordnung fordert nicht, dass er die Kenntnisse hat, sondern, dass er sie nachweist!

Das kann nicht jeder für sich selbst definieren

Nur aus dieser rechtlichen Definition leitet sich die Forderung ab, nur in Begleitung eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeines  fischen zu gehen. 

Die Begleitperson ist berechtigt Fische zu töten, der Inhaber eines Jugendfischereischeines jedoch per se nicht.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass  ein Metzgerlehrling mit einem Befähigungsnachweis für das gewerbliche Schlachten von Tieren seine Befähigung auch nachweisen kann.

Nun sind aber nicht alle Jungangler Metzger.


Da diese Frage nicht uninteressant ist, habe ich sie, anlässlich eines Ortstermins, der o. Fischereibehörde vorgelegt.

 Diese hat meine Auffassung in vollem Umfang bestätigt. 

Wie gesagt, das alles ist nur für NRW verbindlich. 

Im großen und Ganzen können die Bestimmungen der anderen Bundesländer aber gar nicht so viel anders sein, da sie sich auf das gleiche (Bundes) Tierschutzgesetz beziehen.

SnEEP


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

2.) immer gerne wiederholt, trotzdem nicht richtig, zumindest nicht in NRW.
Es steht nirgendwo, dass die Begleitperson volljährig sein muss. 
Die Begleitperson muss den Fischereischein besitzen, das kann sie aber auch schon mit 14.

ich sprach von thüringen und hier ist es so.

"Aber die Rechtsverordnung fordert nicht, dass er die Kenntnisse hat, sondern, dass er sie nachweist!"

wo steht das?


"Die Begleitperson ist berechtigt Fische zu töten, der Inhaber eines Jugendfischereischeines jedoch per se nicht."

falsch

antonio


----------



## Sneep (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Absoluter Nonsens sogar, wie die komplette Prüfung. Alles was wesentlich ist, passt in ein kleines Heftchen welches man mit dem Fischereischein ( den man wie früher ohne irgendwelche obskuren Prüfungen beim Amt kaufen könnte ) ausgehändigt bekommt.
> Darin könnte auch das notwendige Wissen um das töten erklärt sein. In wenigen Worten:  " Hau ihn auf den Kopf und stech ihn ab " . Fertig, alle notwendigen theoretischen Kenntnisse zum Thema töten vermittelt.
> 
> Auch wenn wir vorher etwas auf die Schiene der Warmblüter abgedriftet sind, hier handelt es sich nur um Fische. Warum um deren töten so ein Brimbamborium gemacht wird, entzieht sich meiner Verständnis. Schnell tot = Gut. Fertig.



Hallo,

Das ist immer gefährlich, bei einer Diskussion von Gesetzestexten, plötzlich mit Logik zu argumentieren :q:q

Also, von deinem Beitrag könnte ich fast alles unterschreiben. 

Aber wir können die Prüfung gar nicht mehr abschaffen. Die Lehrgangsgebühren der Vorbereitungslehrgänge sind eine immens wichtige Einnahme für die Fischereiverbände geworden. 

Das Problem ist nur, die Frage die gestellt wurde, kann ich so nicht beantworten. Die Situation ist nun einmal so wie sie ist.

Wenn jetzt jeder bei Gesetzestexten mit Logik käme, nicht auszudenken. :q:q

Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Ironie/Sarkasmus enthalten.

sneep


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

@ernie: Versteh mich ned falsch ich hatte nie vor jeden Fisch abzuschlagen  Bin auch FÜR c&r aber jetz mal zum Thema...Soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde uns aber gesagt das es NORMALERWEISE so ist jeden gefangenen maßigen Fisch der nicht geschützt oder Schonzeit hat zu entnehmen.  hab mich nie dran gehalten  und zum Thema: Es war sogar ne Prüfungsfrage damals glaub ich...entnehmen und töten darf man einen Fisch wenn man dazu die nötigen Kenntnisse erworben hat,sprich man den Fischereilehrgang mit dem bei uns praktischen Teil besucht hat


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist immer gefährlich, bei einer Diskussion von Gesetzestexten, plötzlich mit Logik zu argumentieren :q:q
> 
> ...



Das wiederum kann ich nun voll unterschreiben. :m


----------



## Andal (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Der Knackpunkt liegt doch gar nicht in den Fischereigesetzen, sondern im Tierschutzgesetz, welches den Sachkundenachweis fordert. Und den gibts eben nur über eine entsprechende Berufsausbildung (z.B. Fischwirt), oder über den Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischereiprüfung. Hat man die bestanden, so darf man...

Über deren Sinn zu streiten, halte ich für müßig. Durch sie wird wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an Fachwissen vermittelt und immerhin verhindert, dass nicht Kreti und Pleti mal eben, so aus Langeweile, 'ne Runde Fische schinden gehen kann. Wie das leider aussehen kann, ist in scheinfreien Ländern bei Urlaubern zu beaobachten, die ja auch nur mal so nebenbei ein klein wenig Schindluder mit der Kreatur treiben. Ist ja Urlaub und man will doch bloß ein bisschen Spass haben!

Und das man mit untergeordneten Scheinen, wie eben dem Jungendfischereischein, nicht alles in vollem Umfang machen darf, wie mit dem Fischereischein, ist auch nicht ohne Sinn. Zehn- bis vierzehnjährige sind eben keine kleinen Erwachsenen, sondern Heranwachsende, dem Kinde näher, als dem Mann und somit auch meist nicht mit jeder Reife versehen, die dafür wünschenswert wäre. Sicher beurteilt das einige zu unrecht und benachteiligt sie. Aber es behandelt alle gleich!


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

andal zeig mir die passage im tierschutzgesetz wo ein sachkundenachweis gefordert wird.

antonio


----------



## Sneep (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> 2.) immer gerne wiederholt, trotzdem nicht richtig, zumindest nicht in NRW.
> Es steht nirgendwo, dass die Begleitperson volljährig sein muss.
> Die Begleitperson muss den Fischereischein besitzen, das kann sie aber auch schon mit 14.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

 Zu 1.)

Ich hingegen sprach von NRW, um zu belegen, dass die Volljährigkeit nicht der Grund sein kann, das ein Jungangler einen Begleiter haben muss.
Dein Hinweis ist trotzdem richtig, es ist in den beiden Bundesländern unterschiedlich geregelt.

Zu 2.)

Das ergibt sich hieraus:

_[FONT=&quot]Allgemeine Verwaltungsvorschrift
zur Durchführung des Tierschutzgesetzes[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]Vom 9. Februar 2000[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot](BAnz. Nr. 36a vom 22. Februar 2000)

3.2.3 Die *erforderliche Sachkunde* für das Betäuben oder Töten entsprechender Tiere ist des Weiteren *nachgewiesen*, wenn die betreffende Person im Besitz eines gültigen Jagd- oder Fischereischeins ist oder die Jäger- oder Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.[/FONT]_

Der entsprechende Abschnitt der Verordnung spricht  von einem *Nachweis* der Sachkunde. 

  Hier wird gesagt, das ich (*unter anderem*/*des Weiteren*) durch Ablegen der Prüfung meine Sachkunde *nachgewiesen *habe.

 Das schließt nicht aus, dass es andere Formen des Nachweises gibt.

  Das schließt aber aus, dass ich selber definieren kann,ob ich einen Fisch im Rahmen der Fischereiausübung sachgerecht töten kann. 
Welchen Sinn soll also der Nachweis durch die Prüfung ergeben, wenn man, wie du sagst gar keinen Nachweis braucht.

Wohlgemerkt, wir reden nur über den (Sonder)Fall Fische und Fischereiausübung, denn nur dieser Fall wird durch Nr. 3.2.3 behandelt. Offensichtlich, hat der Gesetzgeber hier Bedarf gesehen.

  Kein Beweis, aber ein Hinweis. Welchen Grund sollte es haben, einen 17-jährigen Inhaber eines Jugendfischereischeines zu verpflichten, sich von einem 14-jährigen Inhaber eines Fischereischeines begleiten zu lassen? (Beispiel NRW). Vor allem, wenn der Jungangler ja angeblich eh alles selber darf.


Zu 3.)
siehe 2.)

Im übrigen habe ich bislang immer den Eindruck gehabt, dass die o.Fischereibehörde weiß, was (in NRW) im Gesetz drinsteht.

SneeP


----------



## antonio (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zu 1.)
> 
> ...



dort steht lediglich, daß die prüfung /der schein als nachweis anerkannt wird.
aber lt. tierschutzgesetz brauche ich den nachweis nur im gewerblichen bereich.

welchen sinn es haben soll, daß ein jugendfischereischeininhaber sich von einem volljähriegen fischereischeininhaber begleiten lassen muß mußt du die behörde fragen, die dies festgelegt hat.
nen 17jährigen jugendfischereischeininhaber gibt es hier nicht.
hier ist der fischereischein ab 14 pflicht und damit kann der 14jährige alleine los.
in anderen bl kann es andere altersbeschränkungen geben.

welchen sinn der nachweis der prüfung ergeben soll, ganz einfach die prüfung reduziert sich ja nicht nur auf das töten von fischen.
sie ist vorraussetzung zur erlangung des fischereischeins.
und dieser ist nichts anderes als ein dokument, daß ich in d berechtigt bin zu angeln.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der entsprechende Abschnitt der Verordnung spricht  von einem *Nachweis* der Sachkunde.
> 
> Hier wird gesagt, das ich (*unter anderem*/*des Weiteren*) durch Ablegen der Prüfung meine Sachkunde *nachgewiesen *habe.
> 
> ...



OK, ich verlasse das Gefilde der Logik uns beziehe mich auf Gesetze. 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
_
§ 4
(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den  gegebenen
Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden.  Ist die Tötung
eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der  Jagd oder
auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen  zulässiger
Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen  werden, wenn hierbei
nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein  Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer
die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat._

Hier steht geschrieben, dass man die Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse *haben *muss. Es seht nicht geschrieben, dass man dazu einen Nachweis irgendwelcher Form haben muss. Hier ist die ordnungsgemäße Handlungsfähigkeit an sich der Nachweis.
Sprich, wird das Tier kurz und schmerzlos ins Jenseits befördert, ist das glichzeitig der Nachweis für die dazu erforderliche Fähigkeit. 

Und jetzt kommt ein vollkommen anderer Bereich des Gesetzes, nämlich das *gewerbliche* töten. 

 (1a) Personen, die *berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig*  regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben
oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen  Sachkundenachweis zu
erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in  Anwesenheit einer
Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die  Tiere betäubt
oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen.  Werden im
Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer  Aufsichtsperson betäubt
oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.

Der Sachkundenachweis, sprich ein wie auch immer und woher auch immer erlangtes, schriftliches Dokument aus welchem hervorgeht, dass der " tötende " sein Handwerk versteht, bezieht sich ausdrücklich auf den Beruflich/Gewerblichen Bereich. 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Das bedeutet, im privaten Bereich muss man es " nur " können, im beruflich/gewerblichen Bereich muss man sein Können nachweisen. 

Und:

_Im übrigen habe ich bislang immer den Eindruck  gehabt, dass die o.Fischereibehörde weiß, was (in NRW) im Gesetz  drinsteht._
Im Bezug auf Gesetze ist die Verwendung von Logik oft ebenso absurd, wie das Voraussetzen von entsprechendem Wissen bei einer Behörde.
Beides schließt sich nicht automatisch aus, sollte aber stets mit einer gehörigen Skepsis betrachtet werden.


----------



## chivas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*



antonio schrieb:


> er wird bestraft, weil er es nicht richtig macht, also nicht die fähigkeiten und kenntnisse hat und da er es nicht kann darf er es auch nicht.
> und vergleicht nicht immer äpfel mit birnen.
> die entsprechenden verordnungen bezüglich kinder bekommst du auch noch.
> 
> antonio



ich wiederhol nochmal (auch wenns offenbar nix bringt) - man kann sehr wohl die kenntnisse und fähigkeiten haben und trotzdem was verkehrt machen. sonst gäbe es im deutschen strafrecht wohl keine vorsatzdelikte. und wenn du nen apfel als birne definierst, nur weil dir der apfel grad nicht in deinen kram paßt, macht das deine argumentation nicht einen deut stichhaltiger. aber das zieht sich ja nicht nur durch diesen thread - wenigstens bist du konsequent xD

@toni: wo genau steht, dass eine "mitteilung" eines ministeriums -in welcher qualität auch immer- eine rechtskraft entfaltet? aha... diese mitteilung ist genauso verbindlich, wie die einer fischerschule.

die antwort auf die frage nach den konsequenzen bist auch du schuldig geblieben - was aber natürlich zu erwarten war. ernie hats ja bereits ausgeführt, aber um der diskussion willen muß sich wahrlich niemand von fakten verwirren lassen.

ich fasse es aber gern nochmal extra für dich zusammen: wenn ein 10jähriger bayer in bayern vor den augen ders bayerischen ministers für blabla einen fisch tötet - ist er trotzdem zunächst strafrechtlich schuldunfähig. eine ordnungswidrigkeit käme lediglich in betracht, wenn diese auch GESETZLICH (und nicht durch eine mitteilung) geregelt sein sollte. genau dafür hat aber noch niemand eine norm aufgeführt (auch ernie hat bereits auf der ersten seite des threads um hinweise gebeten)! eine sanktion einer möglichen aufsichtpflichtverletzung kommt ebenfalls nur dann in betracht, wenn es dafür eine GESETZLICHE grundlage gäbe.

mit derartigen plattitüden ist weder dem te noch anderen, die diese - offensichtlich nicht unwichtige - frage betrifft.
schade, dass das niveau immer wieder auf diese art quasi niedergewalzt wird...


für jede weitere antwort könnte man die frage umformulieren: was genau passiert, wenn ein minderjähriger einen fisch tötet und WO STEHT DAS?


----------



## ernie1973 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

Man o Man - ihr habt alle Sorgen!

Ich nehme meinen Neffen mit zum Angeln und er wird von mir lernen, wie es richtig geht und dann macht er es später auch selber.

So, wie ich es von meinem Dad gelernt habe.

Sollte tatsächlich mal der Fall eintreten, dass sich daran jemand stößt, dann werde ich Euch berichten, was bei dem Verfahren rauskam.

Diese ganze Diskutiererei wird mir zu viel - bin zwar ein Freund, von theoretischen Problemen, aber diese Diskussion wird mir 2 much!

Ich klinke mich aus - mache es so, wie ich es richtig finde und *wenn* damit tatsächlich "draußen" mal einer ein Problem hat, *DANN* werde ich eine Klärung herbeiführen!

...morgen geht´s an Wasser - Juhu!

Nice sunday,

Ernie


----------



## antonio (13. April 2010)

*AW: Ab wie vielen jahren darf ich fische töten?*

@ chivas

hier das dokument zum kinderangeln

mit der änderung des fi-gesetzes 2008 wurde das alter entsprechend auf 8 jahre herabgesetzt.
es ist eben alles ein bischen unübersichtlich mit der gesetzgebung,wenn man nur das fi-gesetz oder die fi-verordnung hat.es gibt immer noch "tausende"zusatzverordnungen bestimmungen etc.

antonio


----------

